# Amherst College Police



## acpd20 (Mar 7, 2004)

* Description *
Amherst College invites applications for the Police Officer position. The Police Officer is a full time, year round position, job group and level PT-1. Adhering to the principals of community policing and community oriented problem solving, the Police Officer enforces federal and state laws, and municipal ordinances, and Amherst College rules/regulations. Investigates reports of crimes, accidents, and incidents. Provides emergency response to criminal activity, fires, medicals, fire alarms, intrusion alarms, and uniform patrol of the college properties and surrounding properties by cruiser, foot, bicycle or motorcycle.

The Police Officer position is considered an essential position meaning the employee is expected to report to work even if the College is closed for weather related or other reasons. Some overtime, weekend and occasional shift change work is required. Due to the nature of the position, must respond to emergencies as needed.

Takes appropriate actions to support a diverse workforce and participates in the College's efforts to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming work environment.

Key Responsibilities

_Police Function_


Enforce federal, state and municipal ordinances and college policies. 
Protect civil rights, provide intervention and mediation to disputants, provides intervention, protection and assistance in domestic violence cases. 
Detects criminal activity and take appropriate action against violators. 
Identifies, collect and preserve evidence. Processes arrested individuals, including determining charges, fingerprinting, photographing, initiating NCIC check, searching, removing and inventorying personal belongings and transporting arrested persons to lock-up; monitoring all prisoners in jail lockup, according to Massachusetts law. 
Applies for and serves arrest warrants; processes paperwork on arrests and activity reports; serves court papers; provides court testimony. 
Upon request, provide assistance to the local police off campus.
_Community Policing_


Engage the community on a daily basis on a non-law enforcement level: inclusive of conducting foot patrols of residence life areas and engaging students in casual conversation, work and train with the residence life student staff, campus wide bicycles patrols, meeting with groups and departments on campus, provide formal safety lectures and classes (such as RAD).
Make public presentations regarding crime prevention and safety.
_Preventive Patrol_


Patrol buildings, grounds, and other facilities, checking doors to be sure they are properly secured.
Checking for utility and structural problems, reporting any problem to the appropriate department. 
Monitor access to buildings and with prior notice provide access, but at times, use own discretion as to who should be admitted.
_Medical Emergencies_


Respond to all accidents or injuries occurring on College property and assess medical needs. 
Provide emergency first aid/CPR in life-threatening situations until relived by emergency medical personnel. 
Assist ambulance personnel in any way necessary, including lifting equipment and stretchers; provide evaluation and care for intoxicated persons. 
Provide intervention, support and arrange for medical assistance in mental health emergencies. 
Arrange transportation for the sick and injured to appropriate medical facility.
_Fire Prevention and Response_


Respond to and investigate causes of fire alarms and when cleared by AFD, reset alarms. 
Monitor proper evacuation for all fire alarms, conducting room-to-room searches, if necessary, and reporting offenders name to appropriate authority.
Conduct fire drills. 
In the event of fire or other potential disaster, participate in evacuation activities.
_Traffic Control_


Patrol campus roads monitoring for moving and parking violations. 
Enforce the regulations of the College and laws of the Commonwealth through the issuance of citations.
Directing traffic and parking at College functions, towing hazardous parked vehicles or those in violation of regulations. 
Investigate accidents on College property. 
Provide parking control, on request, so that routine maintenance, road work, etc. may be accomplished.
_Provide Services_


Open buildings when they are closed to permit use by authorized individuals. 
Activate and deactivate intrusion alarm systems to allow for opening or security of a building. 
Crowd control at various events. 
Give directions and routine information to College community. 
Respond to calls for building services at times when Facilities Services desk is closed and notify appropriate personnel. 
Provide animal control services.
Work in the Dispatch Center and perform all duties and responsibilities of a dispatcher when assigned. Provide protection for and transportation of College funds on campus and to local banks.
Investigate intrusion alarms. 
Is an integral component in the College's Emergency Preparedness Action Plans, e.g. bomb threat or other potential disasters.
Environmental and Physical Demands:


Frequent exposure to undesirable conditions, including hazardous weather and biological hazards (blood, feces, vomit, urine)
Exposure to persons who are verbally hostile. Engages in physical confrontation with combative people that have committed crimes, are under the influence of controlled substances, or are emotionally unstable.
Demands include repetitive motions such as standing, walking, driving, bicycling, typing, etc.
Ability to use personal protection equipment (furnished); observe and record details relating to potential and actual hazards and/or emergencies; work in all weather conditions, under extreme temperatures, around chemicals, chemical fumes, biohazards, and electrical and mechanical hazards.
May also be required to climb stairs and ladders, move and or climb over obstacles, and work under other conditions as required by the specific situation or emergency.
Ability to lift, push, pull and/or carry up to 60 lbs.
Standing, sitting, and walking for long periods of time.
Stooping, kneeling, and bending.
Visual Acuity- acute concentration/eye-hand coordination; distinguish colors/shades.
* Qualifications *
Required


Related experience in law enforcement or security
Attention to detail
Strong problem-solving and time management skills, as well as the ability to multi-task
Demonstrated interpersonal, and written and verbal communication skills, as well as exercise diplomacy, and function efficiently under extreme conditions
Requires sensitivity to issues of confidentiality
Commitment to, experience with, and/or ability to work effectively with a broad spectrum of individuals from a variety of diverse backgrounds.
Ability to establish and maintain effective working relationships with associates, staff, public officials, civic and community groups, and the general public.
Ability to gain certification as a Massachusetts Special State Police Officer.

Certification requires:


High School Diploma and a Certified Full Time Academy, or
Associates Degree in Policing or Criminal Justice and a Massachusetts Reserve Intermittent Academy, with the ability to attend and complete a certified full time academy


Massachusetts License to Carry a Firearm
Current CPR/1st Aid/Defibrilator/Epi-Pen/Narcan
Completion of required annual in-service training, including MSP on-line, MPTC firearms, defensive tactics, and legal updates
Successful medical and psychological screening
Valid Driver's License and be credentialed in accordance with college policy
Preferred


Bachelor's Degree in a related field
Related experience in college or university law enforcement
* Application Instructions *
Interested candidates should submit a cover letter, resume, and the names and contact information (email and/or telephone numbers) for three professional references. Review of applications will continue until position is filled.

* Application Process *
This institution is using Interfolio's Faculty Search to conduct this search. Applicants to this position receive a free Dossier account and can send all application materials, including confidential letters of recommendation, free of charge.
 Apply Now 
Powered by
  Opens in new window


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

If only the commute wasn't so long...


----------

